# MECHANICALl MDM OCTOBER 2019



## ashu04 (Aug 13, 2019)

I am planning to give Mechanical MDM EXAM in October 2019, I wanted to check can some please guide for resources to study from??

1. Basic engineering practice( which GD &amp; T, QA/QC,Design mythologies and similar topics) Are the questions from these topic very straight forward and are easy to pick points from??

2.Supportive Knowledge(( Codes &amp; Standard, Fits &amp; Tolerance,, FEA, testing &amp; instrumentation etc) Are the questions from these topic very straight forward and are easy to pick points from??

I am planning to review MACHINERY'S HANDBOOK and Shigley.


----------



## Koz332 (Aug 14, 2019)

Look at the NCEES practice exam  to see how these type of questions are worded. Maybe you will be lucky and get a straightforward question on one of these subjects, but keep in mind the questions will be worded to make you think and determine what info will be necessary to solve the problem. 

When i took my MDM, there a couple of obscure questions that make you go WTF?!


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Aug 14, 2019)

I'm not sure how to answer your questions. There's SO MANY different topics covered that it's hard to say what's "easy to pick points from". It definitely varies with your area of expertise. I definitely needed a class and a lot of study. The "easy" answer is: No, it's not easy to pick points from the wide variety of topics... at least it wasn't for me.

But yeah. I agree with @Koz332, the NCEES practice exam is a good place to start.

Also I didn't see the Mechanical Engineering Reference Manual on your list of references to review. I would say this is the single most important book for studying for the exam.


----------



## ashu04 (Aug 14, 2019)

@Koz332 I was planning to study theory and clear all my concepts before jumping onto the NCEES practice exam but I guess I need to review the practice the exam first to get general understanding of the questions to be prepared and then catch up with all reference.


----------



## ashu04 (Aug 14, 2019)

@jean15paul I have only printed only the MDM SECTIONS  from the mechanical Engineering new reference manual and will be referencing it often during practicing questions. thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Koz332 (Aug 15, 2019)

ashu04 said:


> @Koz332 I was planning to study theory and clear all my concepts before jumping onto the NCEES practice exam but I guess I need to review the practice the exam first to get general understanding of the questions to be prepared and then catch up with all reference.
> 
> Yes great approach to tackle the concepts and theory first of course. I was just emphasizing on how the questions were worded. NCEES practice exam and another good one that was close to the PE exam questions is the Hart and Klein PE study exam.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Aug 19, 2019)

Study like everything is going to be difficult.


----------

